# Pacers owner eyes Reggie Miller to run team



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Indiana Pacers owner Herb Simon has heeded Larry Bird’s private and public proclamations that Bird is working his final year as the team’s president, that his staying through the lockout had been a favor to his boss. As Simon investigates possible succession plans, there’s one candidate emerging over everyone else: Pacers legend Reggie Miller.
> 
> Simon has been canvassing people he respects – including his longtime former general manager Donnie Walsh – for opinions about how they believe Miller would do with the transition from television to management. Several people with longstanding ties to Miller and the Pacers are pushing Miller to pursue the job, and as one tells Yahoo! Sports: “He’s going to look hard at this, if it’s presented in the right way.”
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AibMo8SRlVUr0onTjlhNqIK8vLYF?slug=aw-wojnarowski_pacers_reggie_miller_081811


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

he'd jeapordize being an iconic Indiana figure? I don't believe that at all. It's not like the Pacers failing for some seasons under Reggie instead of someone random is going to break the hearts of Hoosiers across the state


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Marcus13 said:


> he'd jeapordize being an iconic Indiana figure? I don't believe that at all. It's not like the Pacers failing for some seasons under Reggie instead of someone random is going to break the hearts of Hoosiers across the state


Yeah I totally agree. Reggie will forever be considered a basketball god in Indiana.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Not really sure if Reggie would do all that well, but he would definitely get people watching the Pacers again. I don't think it's a bad idea.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I'd be all for it. I've always wanted Reg back with the team in some fashion. What better spot then having him run the team.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I don't like this at all. I enjoy Reggie as an analyst.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He's a terrible analyst which would make me question his judgement.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

He should do this and hire his sister to be his assistant...Please Lord.


----------

